# Hey Fellas!!! Guess who's back in business?!!



## Nightfall (Oct 3, 2013)

Yep. I'm back folks. Time is on my side. So...whadda I miss?


----------



## Kramodlog (Oct 3, 2013)

Is this like a subtle offer of prostitution?


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 3, 2013)

goldomark said:


> Is this like a subtle offer of prostitution?




Uhm..unlikely. Since I don't prostitute much. I'm just happy to be back among the boards again. You know, NF, the...twentieth most prolific poster of EN World.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Oct 3, 2013)

Where ya been?


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 3, 2013)

Holy.  Crap.

Someone must have FINALLY noticed my sig and said "You know what, I agree.  Let's bring him back."


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 3, 2013)

Nightfall said:


> Uhm..unlikely. Since I don't prostitute *much*. I'm just happy to be back among the boards again. You know, NF, the...twentieth most prolific poster of EN World.




Wait, wait, wait....

Much?

So you do... sometimes?


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 3, 2013)

Dog Moon said:


> Holy.  Crap.
> 
> Someone must have FINALLY noticed my sig and said "You know what, I agree.  Let's bring him back."




Well it also helps that I have sort of friend-ed Russ on Facebook. That and I think Rel is no longer in charge helps...



Dog Moon said:


> Wait, wait, wait....
> 
> Much?
> 
> So you do... sometimes?




Sure! That's what I called what I did for Scarred Lands!   



Olgar Shiverstone said:


> Where ya been?




Somewhere between the Iron Hells, Hell, Heaven, Mithril Heaven, and dancing for Orcus.


----------



## jonesy (Oct 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;Jl2anwd2TBg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jl2anwd2TBg[/video]


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 3, 2013)

I was hoping for less Janice and more Ghostbusters 2. But eh. Still works.


----------



## Kramodlog (Oct 3, 2013)

Nightfall said:


> Uhm..unlikely. Since I don't prostitute much. I'm just happy to be back among the boards again. You know, NF, the...twentieth most prolific poster of EN World.



So, it was a ban?


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 3, 2013)

goldomark said:


> So, it was a ban?




Well it wasn't UN Sanctions but it was certainly something. I prefer to think of it as "NF's time spent in Limbo while wondering "Gee can I get back to EN World?"


----------



## Kramodlog (Oct 3, 2013)

I like you already.


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 3, 2013)

goldomark said:


> I like you already.




Thanks. I don't know you well enough to say if I like you or not. But you at least rank higher than a few newbies.


----------



## Nellisir (Oct 3, 2013)

You were gone?


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 3, 2013)

Nellisir said:


> You were gone?




Well it might have been relative to you how long I was gone Nell. Otherwise I'm back.


----------



## Kramodlog (Oct 3, 2013)

Nightfall said:


> Thanks. I don't know you well enough to say if I like you or not. But you at least rank higher than a few newbies.



You'll learn to not like me. It is a cosmic inevitability.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 3, 2013)

For you on your return, O prodigal:



> Welcome back,
> Your dreams were your ticket out.
> 
> Welcome back,
> ...


----------



## The_Silversword (Oct 3, 2013)

Great, now I got that song stuck in my head!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 3, 2013)

The_Silversword said:


> Great, now I got that song stuck in my head!



That's my job here- I must have posted that at least...oh...27,000 times.


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 3, 2013)

The_Silversword said:


> Great, now I got that song stuck in my head!




I'm glad I don't know that song if it's that catchy.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 3, 2013)

I'd suspect hell froze over, but since several other people who were banned and a someone who rage quited and deleted all his posts have not returned I must assume otherwise.


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 3, 2013)

Relique du Madde said:


> a someone who rage quited and deleted all his posts have not returned I must assume otherwise.




I still thought that was hilarious.  The fact that he'd actually go through and delete his posts... I wonder if he literally went through and deleted like all 14,000 of his posts or some ridiculous number like that.


----------



## jonesy (Oct 3, 2013)

There wasn't much rage in it, though. It was more like Eric Cartman going "I'm going home", and then quietly sneaking back in to delete the things he'd said. I thought it was a shame. He was one of the more interesting posters we had here. And then he made himself seem like a non-entity. Just blanks posts everywhere.


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 3, 2013)

Wow. I must have been REALLY missed or something. I didn't realize they were letting rage posters back.  

Anyways while I can't promise to be as...interesting as before, I can promise this: 

Nightfall WILL ensure that any and all posts have a modicum of useful info AND funny anecdotes.


----------



## jonesy (Oct 3, 2013)

Nightfall said:


> Wow. I must have been REALLY missed or something. I didn't realize they were letting rage posters back.



Just so it's clear (this being the Internet), we weren't talking about you.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 3, 2013)

Dog Moon said:


> Holy.  Crap.
> 
> Someone must have FINALLY noticed my sig and said "You know what, I agree.  Let's bring him back."




BTW, now you gotta edit your sig...


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 3, 2013)

jonesy said:


> Just so it's clear (this being the Internet), we weren't talking about you.




Aw....I thought for sure I was that important.  



Dannyalcatraz said:


> BTW, now you gotta edit your sig...




Well I suggest he edit to say "Nightfall! Bring back the Scarred Lands!" but then I'm self-centered that way.


----------



## Kramodlog (Oct 3, 2013)

So, what were your crimes? Mooned the Queen?


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 3, 2013)

goldomark said:


> So, what were your crimes? Mooned the Queen?




No just the fact I can be quite the annoying jerk. A trait I still possess, but I have trimmed back.


----------



## Kramodlog (Oct 3, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I'm more annoying and jerky. I now come in four flavors: goldosocialist, goldoh4ter, goldopornaddik and goldoclassik.


----------



## Rune (Oct 3, 2013)

Dog Moon said:


> I still thought that was hilarious.  The fact that he'd actually go through and delete his posts... I wonder if he literally went through and deleted like all 14,000 of his posts or some ridiculous number like that.




Last I checked, his posts in the Riddles thread were still there.  Some still unsolved.


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 3, 2013)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> BTW, now you gotta edit your sig...




Actually, if I want to keep the link pointing to my Monsters and Villians thread... I can't edit my sig.  If I edit my sig and I don't remove the link, I can't save it.  It's because I'm not paying for a subscription thingy.  One of the sad things about EnWorld, IMO.


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 3, 2013)

Nightfall said:


> No just the fact I can be quite the annoying jerk. A trait I still possess, but I have trimmed back.




If it makes you feel better, I never found you annoying.  If I did, I wouldn't have wanted you to come back.  Hah!


----------



## jonesy (Oct 4, 2013)

Dog Moon said:


> Actually, if I want to keep the link pointing to my Monsters and Villians thread... I can't edit my sig.  If I edit my sig and I don't remove the link, I can't save it.  It's because I'm not paying for a subscription thingy.  One of the sad things about EnWorld, IMO.



Just keep it the way it is. It'll be an ironic 'bring back' now that he is back.


----------



## Nellisir (Oct 4, 2013)

jonesy said:


> There wasn't much rage in it, though. It was more like Eric Cartman going "I'm going home", and then quietly sneaking back in to delete the things he'd said. I thought it was a shame. He was one of the more interesting posters we had here. And then he made himself seem like a non-entity. Just blanks posts everywhere.




His (not-ENWorld) blog devolved quite a bit as well.  I eventually deleted it from my feed after it turned into either a)pimping whatever game system he liked (DCC RPG, I think) or b) angry posting about something-or-another.  Booooring.


----------



## Nellisir (Oct 4, 2013)

Dog Moon said:


> Actually, if I want to keep the link pointing to my Monsters and Villians thread... I can't edit my sig.  If I edit my sig and I don't remove the link, I can't save it.  It's because I'm not paying for a subscription thingy.  One of the sad things about EnWorld, IMO.



It's an incentive to subscribe.  I understand it.  I feel vaguely guilty for not subscribing (much).  I'll think about it again; I'm temporarily flush, so if I don't think about paying for gas in two weeks, I might talk myself into it.


----------



## Nellisir (Oct 4, 2013)

Nightfall said:


> No just the fact I can be quite the annoying jerk. A trait I still possess, but I have trimmed back.



I guess I would have had to have paid attention to you to notice.


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 4, 2013)

Dog Moon said:


> If it makes you feel better, I never found you annoying.  If I did, I wouldn't have wanted you to come back.  Hah!




It makes me feel fine that you still like having me around DM. 



Nellisir said:


> I guess I would have had to have paid attention to you to notice.




Ow... 



jonesy said:


> Just keep it the way it is. It'll be an ironic 'bring back' now that he is back.




I like irony.


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 4, 2013)

Nellisir said:


> It's an incentive to subscribe.  I understand it.  I feel vaguely guilty for not subscribing (much).  I'll think about it again; I'm temporarily flush, so if I don't think about paying for gas in two weeks, I might talk myself into it.




I've been unemployed for like the last six months and that money has gone making sure the mortgage, energy bill and phone bills are paid.  [Phone bill because of people couldn't call... no interviews].  But I am starting a job on Monday so maybe once I'm caught up I can put a little money into EnWorld.  At least for one month so I can update my sig.  Hah!


----------



## Nellisir (Oct 4, 2013)

Dog Moon said:


> I've been unemployed for like the last six months and that money has gone making sure the mortgage, energy bill and phone bills are paid.  [Phone bill because of people couldn't call... no interviews].  But I am starting a job on Monday so maybe once I'm caught up I can put a little money into EnWorld.  At least for one month so I can update my sig.  Hah!



I've been unemployed or a graduate student for 5 years.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel (Oct 4, 2013)

Nellisir said:


> I've been unemployed or a graduate student for 5 years.




Curious... what did you study?


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 4, 2013)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> Curious... what did you study?




How to avoid getting a job.


----------



## megamania (Oct 4, 2013)

Hey.... I resemble that!


----------



## megamania (Oct 4, 2013)

....errr..... didn't carry the quote.    My computer HATES En World it would seem.... can't post regularly, still can't BEGIN a thread......   sounds like my life


----------



## Kramodlog (Oct 4, 2013)

Dog Moon said:


> How to avoid getting a job.



Ah, art history.


----------



## Nellisir (Oct 4, 2013)

Homicidal_Squirrel said:


> Curious... what did you study?



Landscape Architecture.  I was in residential construction before that.  I graduated in December, but am working part-time at the moment building a treehouse.


----------



## Mark CMG (Oct 4, 2013)

Dog Moon said:


> So you do... sometimes?





You've see his posts. 

Welcome back, Nighttfall!


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 4, 2013)

Mark CMG said:


> You've see his posts.
> 
> Welcome back, Nighttfall!




Thanks Creative Mountainous guy named Mark.  



Dog Moon said:


> How to avoid getting a job.




I've done that too. It only works until you're 35.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 5, 2013)

Nightfall said:


> I've done that too. It only works until you're 35.




Amateur.


----------



## Nellisir (Oct 5, 2013)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Amateur.



I'm well past 35.

And since this thread isn't about me, I'll say that Nightfall is eternally young.  And looks great for being resurrected.  Or raised from the dead.  Or whatever.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 5, 2013)

Nellisir said:


> I'm well past 35.




I'll be 46 in 2 weeks.


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 5, 2013)

Whew.  I just turned 30 a couple of months ago.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 5, 2013)

Ahhh, 30...  It seems just like yesterdecade.


----------



## the Jester (Oct 5, 2013)

Wow, Nightfall returns! 

Welcome back! 

I still miss Bugaboo.


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 5, 2013)

Nellisir said:


> I'm well past 35.
> 
> And since this thread isn't about me, I'll say that Nightfall is eternally young.  And looks great for being resurrected.  Or raised from the dead.  Or whatever.





I prefer the term "dimensionally re-oriented" since I wasn't really dead or anything. Just not available.



Dannyalcatraz said:


> Amateur.




Hey some of us have parents that will only support us SO much. 



the Jester said:


> Wow, Nightfall returns!
> 
> Welcome back!
> 
> I still miss Bugaboo.




Thanks Jester. Also I miss Bugaboo a little too...and how the heck did you get more posts than me?!!


----------



## Herobizkit (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm here with amazing news!

That Nightfall guy is back!

FIRST!  ^_^


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 5, 2013)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Ahhh, 30...  It seems just like yesterdecade.




The funny thing is for me I was like totally depressed about turning 30.  For the couple of weeks leading up to it I was dreading my birthday.  Then the day came... I was no different.  I was like meh, I'm 30 now.  And suddenly it didn't really matter my age.

At least I got married by the time I hit 30.  That's good.


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 6, 2013)

Herobizkit said:


> I'm here with amazing news!
> 
> That Nightfall guy is back!
> 
> FIRST!  ^_^




I think 201st maybe... But thanks Hero


----------



## Nellisir (Oct 6, 2013)

Nightfall said:


> I think 201st maybe... But thanks Hero



Way to crush someone's spirit, Nightfall.  Good job.


----------



## Nellisir (Oct 6, 2013)

Dog Moon said:


> The funny thing is for me I was like totally depressed about turning 30.  For the couple of weeks leading up to it I was dreading my birthday.  Then the day came... I was no different.  I was like meh, I'm 30 now.  And suddenly it didn't really matter my age.



I liked hitting 30.  I wasn't so thrilled about 40, but it was more a sort of dread anticipation - the whole year I was 39, I kept thinking I was 40, and then smacking myself around for a) aging myself for no reason, and b) caring.



> At least I got married by the time I hit 30.  That's good.



I didn't realize it mattered.  I got married when I was 31.  My wife got married when she was 22.  And then divorced at ...25, I think?  And then married again at [redacted].


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 6, 2013)

Nellisir said:


> Way to crush someone's spirit, Nightfall.  Good job.




Spirit crushing is something I do as hobby.  *is kidding*


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 6, 2013)

Nellisir said:


> I didn't realize it mattered.




No, it doesn't really matter, it's just one of those weird things I had in my head.  Even though now I don't feel any different and hitting 30 didn't matter so much, I'd always had 30 as this like big landmark in my head.  Like I hit 30 and I'm suddenly too old to be married or find love or something.  I know it doesn't make sense, but that's just what I always had in my head for some reason.  So I was happy when I actually got married before I hit 30.  Now I realize it doesn't matter because there's no different between 29 and 30 setting a deadline of 30 was pointless.

Yay for hindsight.


----------



## jonesy (Oct 6, 2013)

Dog Moon said:


> Yay for hindsight.



Only afterwards does one realize just how good hindsight really.. oh.. it's like a mirror looking into a mirror.


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 7, 2013)

jonesy said:


> Only afterwards does one realize just how good hindsight really.. oh.. it's like a mirror looking into a mirror.




That's too many mirrors for me to look in.


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 14, 2013)

Well I waited a week guys...


----------



## Herobizkit (Oct 14, 2013)

Oh, sorry, who are you again? *crushes soul*


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Oct 14, 2013)

Nightfall said:


> Hey some of us have parents that will only support us SO much.




I've had many complaints over the years about growing up with crappy loser parents. But the one thing I have to thank them for is NOT supporting me. I would've totally been in their basement still if I had loving parents.


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 14, 2013)

Herobizkit said:


> Oh, sorry, who are you again? *crushes soul*




Ouch...Okay note to self if I have to crush someone's spirit, it's not Herobizkit. 



Vyvyan Basterd said:


> I've had many complaints over the years about growing up with crappy loser parents. But the one thing I have to thank them for is NOT supporting me. I would've totally been in their basement still if I had loving parents.




Well I managed to avoid the basement for almost 10 years...then 7 years ago we moved and I HAD to move to the basement. It's where the bedroom that aren't Master or guest are...


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 14, 2013)

mod delete excess please!


----------

